

Show HN: I made this site, I need HN to give it some traction - bprajapa

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.upverge.com
======
bluerail
The advertiser is misspelled in the below page,

[http://www.upverge.com/advertisers](http://www.upverge.com/advertisers)

If you are an ""advertisor"" interested in being a member of our affiliates
program,

So now, are you sure you will get thousands of users?

As a User, why should I come to your site? What's in it for me? You have free
ad posting, then there is no way you could guarantee that it would be spam
free links and are worth visiting..

As an advertiser, why should I pay you when I get it for free? (to get a top
place ??), If the users are not interested why would I be interested in
spending advertising in your website..

just a thought..

~~~
bprajapa
You make very valid points. I don't think I will get thousands of users unless
this goes viral. As an advertiser, you would pay to make sure ur ad posting
remains at the top because it's ordered by amount.

------
nattaylor
This reminds me of
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

~~~
bprajapa
Yes, that is very true. This is kind of where I got my inspiration for this
site. The difference is that I'm allowing people to post their ads for free
and then seeing if people are willing to pay for being at the top of the list.
We'll see if this actually works, like I said it's an experiment but will only
works if enough companies register.

------
dangrossman
If I still had a flag button, I'd flag this.

~~~
jtchang
Why flag? The title could be better but it isn't really spam.

~~~
greenyoda
The same site was submitted to HN two days ago by the same person:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638444)

~~~
bprajapa
It was at a bad time. Its not like I sent out millions of emails.

------
jtchang
Can you tell us something about the idea and why you think it is different?

~~~
bprajapa
I'm basically trying to create another medium for small companies to get
traffic for cheap. It's much like
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)
but I'm allowing companies to post their ad for free. Right now it's fairly
simple, it's only the company logo and a link to their website but I will
eventually add additional information. I want to first see if this actually
works and I get enough companies registering.

~~~
krapp
I'm still having a hard time understanding what I, as a company, would
actually be getting from this. Is the 'ad' anything beyond the listing on your
site? Companies are going to want to host banners that they can push
elsewhere, not necessarily to send their customers to your site first.

~~~
bprajapa
A company would benefit by getting more traffic to their site if a user clicks
on their link. Right now it's very minimal, it doesn't have anything I agree,
but I plan on making it so you can upload some type of banner or something. I
figured nobody would take the time to create a banner and upload it so that's
why I just have their logo and URL, it's easy to enter that basic information
for a company. If the site gets enough traffic, the companies at the top of
the list would get the most visibility ofcourse.

------
bramm
I figured, sure why not, I'll post an ad for free. But when it asked for a
required address and phone number, I decided not to.

Too early for that kid of trust.

~~~
bprajapa
It's not required :) I should remove them entirely. People might get
intimidated by all the input fields.

------
dsafaskljl22
App Not Setup: The developers of this app have not set up this app properly
for Facebook Login.

~~~
bprajapa
That's weird, I can log in using my facebook. Anyone else have this issue?

